# Prüfung ob  Service läuft



## Kalito (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte über einen Cronjob prüfen, ob ein bestimmer Service läuft. Wenn nicht, dann soll dieser Service gestartet werden. Wie mache ich das am Besten? Das ganze läuft unter Linux Debian.
Gruß, Kalito.


----------



## sheel (15. Mai 2016)

Hi

welche Debianversion? Bzw.  SystemD, oder noch SysV?

```
dpkg --get-selections | grep -i systemd
```

Für SystemD, zB. alle 5 Minuten, ganz einfach so:

```
*/5 * * * * service [name] start
```
(Das [name] natürlich ersetzt).


----------

